# Les paul



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is the progress on my les Paul guitar I'm building.



















Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Just carved the body, and routed for the pickups, working on the neck now



















Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Giving Itchybrother a run for his money.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks very nice so far, well done. 

What can you tell us about the woods you are using? Have you go a template? and how did you rout the pick up cavities, did you use a jig?

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

The body is African mahogany and the top is flame maple. I'm working from some templates from guitartemplates.com and stew Mac plans for a 59 les Paul. I'm pretty happy with it so far, but like anything else I would make changes next time.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. I'm going to be glued to this thread. I'm really looking forward to seeing the guitar's completion. Are you going to be making the fretboard as well or buying one premade? Either way, it looks great so far.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I am making the neck right now , I will buy the fret board slotted and radiused and then I'll take over from there. I plan on inlaying the fret markers, installing the frets and doing all the leveling and polishing of the frets. None of the tools for this project are cheap so I'm picking and choosing what to tackle and what not to, mostly based on cost. Originally , I was going to do a green finish that they use on prs guitars, now I'm leaning toward an orange finish . Thinking of staining it with an orange dye stain then sanding it and hitting it with a bright yellow stain.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Worked on the neck this weekend and did some more work on the body.









Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking good. I'm liking the curly wood. Can't wait to see a finish on it.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock On Brother.

I used to have a '56 LP Jr. Loved it. 

Now have a '79 Explorer E2. It's one of those laminated contoured body models Gibson did with their Explorers and Vees in the late 70's early eighties. It friggin' rocks. 
Your top is really going to be beautiful through those dyes you describe. Do you dare to make a pickguard with any scrap maple? Better yet, should I dare you?

Keep it coming, 'cause its looking real good.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking real good. Beautiful grain on it.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Project is moving slow , but I figured I would add an update. I ordered a per raidiused and slotted fretboard from lmi just cut it to size and layed out the inlays also decided to make a headstock veneer. The fingerboard is Madagascar ebony 



















Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking fantastic. Still glued to this one. Great work.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

What would you change next time?


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy with everything so far. Really only things I would change would be some of the tools I used. Would like to get a down cut spiral flush trim router bit. Like anything else the right tools make all the difference. as far as everything else I would love to build a couple more of these with different woods colors but that will come.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

"as far as everything else I would love to build a couple more of these with different woods colors but that will come." (Quote)

-All in time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work Mr. Moore.:thumbsup:
Looking great so far, can't wait to see it progress some more.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

I am again amazed at the work posted here. 

I have loved electric guitars since I was a kid and to see one made from scratch is a real treat.

Great work there and keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

How thick is the flame top? Must be fairly thick to be able to contour the body like that. Very nice progress.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Top is 5/8 " but it started out at 3/4 " and I brought it down from there when carving.thanks for all the nice comments .

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

If I may comment further, seeing you build this is WAY over the top. 

This build takes skill and patience I am sure.

BTW Do you have a vintage amp in mind for this?

Thanks again for keeping us posted in pics and rock on.:thumbsup:


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

I too am looking forward to seeing the finish on that wood. You can see that tiger striping really well in it's raw form...should look fantastic when it's finished!!!


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry it's been awhile but been working a lot. Just finished the inlay and installed the frets. Need to level them and finish the edges.









Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Beveled the frets today , installed the truss rod and fingerboard, also drilled for the tuners.









Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, Buddy!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Here it is with the finish sprayed on. Three coats of sealer five coats of varnish. 









Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Down and Outman (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice LP in the making.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice...already looks like it has "PATINA".


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Almost done

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow. That's is awesome.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. It am pitty! *


*(translation: Man. That is pretty!)


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is very pretty. Nice job.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Here it is all done. Just waiting for my truss rod cover that I ordered. Sounds great very happy with it



















Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

very nice! I just saw this for the first time this morning. Great job!


----------

